# Quick dumb question



## Jeff_DML (Mar 13, 2002)

Can you order leather on a M3 Coupe without the premium package? Seems like you cannot.

thanks
Jeff


----------



## scottn2retro (Mar 20, 2002)

*don't know . . .*

but I would pose this question on the new buyers forum and see if they know :dunno:


----------



## Pinecone (Apr 3, 2002)

Jeff_DML said:


> *Can you order leather on a M3 Coupe without the premium package? Seems like you cannot.
> 
> thanks
> Jeff *


I did.


----------



## nate (Dec 24, 2001)

Saw one yesterday with manual cloth seats


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

There could be different rules for the '03s. We don't know yet


----------

